# Yogurt Cheese and Mayo Help Needed



## bettebet (Jun 21, 2005)

Hi,
I am experimenting with flavorings for yogurt cheese.
Does anyone know how to make it less tangy?
I am trying finda substitute for mayonnaise... any suggestions?
Thanks
Brooke


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 21, 2005)

Funny, I was just reading this post, hit new posts and you were asking for the same that was here.

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showthread.php?t=4100


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jun 22, 2005)

bettebet said:
			
		

> I am experimenting with flavorings for yogurt cheese. Does anyone know how to make it less tangy?
> 
> I am trying finda substitute for mayonnaise... any suggestions?


 
Well, you're not going to get rid of the "twang" but you can modify it so you don't notice it as much. Before you put your yogurt into the cheesecloth to drain for a day or two ... mix in some finely minced fresh herbs, garlic, shallots, or onions. It depends on your taste - and how you're going to use it. Remember - 1-Cup of yogurt will reduce down to about 1/3-Cup of "cheese", so you might want to be a little on the conservative side with how much "flavoring" you add the first time, and then adjust to your taste in the future. It's going to take a little experimenting to find the right balance of flavor you want.

As for the mayo question .... what recipe do you have that calls for mayo that are you wanting to replace it? Mayo has it's own flavor and texture and IMHO - there is no substitute for a good mayo. An example would be helpful here.


----------



## luvs (Jun 22, 2005)

looked a few recipes up for you. i haven't tried these so i have no idea if they're good or not.

http://www.holisticonline.com/living/liv_mock-mayonnaise.htm
http://www.wesleyan.edu/wsa/warn/vegan_substitutes.htm (gotta scroll down a bit to find the mayo recipes on this one)

there's always fat-free/low-fat mayo, too.


----------

